# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Любовь Кришны и к Кришне

## Амира

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны, Ананда Радхика.

В теме "Чаще хвалить себя?" вы обсуждаете очень интересные вопросы и пишете, что хотите и сами в них разобраться. Поэтому я решила написать вам и обсудить один момент с которым крайне не согласна. Я выбрала те ваши слова, которые выражают одну и ту же мысль, с которой я не могу согласиться.




> . Лишь осознав то… НАСКОЛЬКО безусловно любит нас Господь и КАК мы дороги Ему!.. мы сможем обрести истинную уверенность и (!) самокритичность. Когда мы осознаем, что Он был, есть и будет всегда рядом с нами, вне зависимости от наших ошибок и падений, вне зависимости от черноты нашего сердца, и внутреннего бунта…если мы только почувствуем Его безусловное принятие.. хотя бы каплю.





> «Кришна любит меня столь бескорыстно, что даже если я не буду практиковать, Он не оставит меня!… теперь же и я хочу…полюбить Его!».





> Слушая таких садху, мы тоже сможем когда-нибудь ощутить каплю Живой связи с Кришной, ощутить Его любовь..


Во всех этих предложениях вы выражаете одну и ту же идею. Что мы должны понять, что Кришна любит нас, почувствовать Его любовь, чтобы самим попробовать полюбить Его. Почему у вас такой "христианский" подход? Ведь у вайшнавов подход как раз прямо противоположный. 

Попробую подробнее объяснить свои слова. Каждый человек хочет быть счастлив. Человек хочет любить и чтобы его любили. Поэтому если люди не находят любви и взаимности среди людей, то они заводят кошек и собак, так как хотят дарить любовь и чувствовать взаимность. И для многих дарить любовь тому кто достоин и благодарен в ответ и отвечает взаимностью важнее, чем знать что кто-то тебя любит. 

Каков смысл того чтобы уговаривать и убеждать себя, что Кришна нас любит? Что это даст? Это не принесет человеку ни счастья ни удовлетворения ни понимания. Да, Кришна нас любит бескорыстно, как своих детей всегда и не зависимо ни от чего. Но правильно будет сразу научиться любить Кришну нам самим. Ведь человек легко раздает свою любовь всем подряд даже кошкам и собакам ища взаимности. Намного легче сразу нам полюбить Кришну, узнав о Его удивительных качествах. И только чистое и любящее сердце способно принять, почувствовать, понять любовь вообще и Кришны тем более. Только такая любовь может принести счастье и удовлетворение. Любовь ценна и приносит счастье и удовлетворение именно тогда, когда ты любишь сам и чувствуешь взаимность.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что любовь к Кришне живет только в наслаждении взаимностью, которой Кришна отвечает на любовь преданного.

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Доброго вечера Вам, дорогая Амира!
Примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Меня очень вдохновил Ваш вопрос. Спасибо, что побуждаете меня идти глубже в эту тему. Мне самой и правда очень интересно разобраться в ней детальнее. 
Но чтобы ответить основательно, потребуется время.

В связи с работой и другими обязанностями, я думаю, что смогу ответить Вам в течении недели.

Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, дорогая Амира. 
Примите мои поклоны. 
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

Спасибо за Ваше терпение, что ждали ответа даже не одну неделю, а целых 
 две. В связи с моими поездками до конца декабря, видимо отвечать чаще у меня пока не будет возможности. 

Еще раз хочу поблагодарить Вас за внимание к данным темам. Перечитывая Ваш вопрос, я почувствовала Ваше искреннее желание проявить истину так как она есть. И это настоящее качество ученика. Учусь в этом у Вас. 
Итак, давайте попробуем разобраться. 

К сожалению, сразу скажу, что мне неизвестен "христианский подход" (до СК я изучала Ислам), поэтому не смогу провести детальный анализ в этом плане. Однако, что касается моих слов, я хотела бы обратить внимание на контекст нашей беседы с Митрием. Мы разбирали вопрос: имеет ли здравое зерно теория, в которой предлагается чаще хвалить себя. В первую очередь, мы разбирали психологическую составляющую, через призму учения Шрилы Прабхупады. И пришли к выводу, что, в основном, нам, без связи с Гуру и Кришной, по-настоящему себя полюбить невозможно. И все эти психологические тренинги, в отрыве от развития отношений с Высшей Истиной, лишь временное решение. 
Т.е. мы говорили об обретении истинной уверенности в себе, а не методе обретения Кришна-премы. 

Теперь, я хотела бы откликнутся на Ваше послание. 

Вы пишите: 
"Попробую подробнее объяснить свои слова. Каждый человек хочет быть счастлив. Человек хочет любить и чтобы его любили. Поэтому если люди не находят любви и взаимности среди людей, то они заводят кошек и собак, так как хотят дарить любовь и чувствовать взаимность. И для многих дарить любовь тому кто достоин и благодарен в ответ и отвечает взаимностью важнее, чем знать что кто-то тебя любит". 

Согласна. Все мы слуги. И природа служения находится в нашем сердце. Прабхупада так и пишет в Науке Самоосознания: 
"На самом деле мы всегда кому-нибудь служим: семье, стране или обществу, это в порядке вещей. Если нам некому служить, мы иногда заводим кошку или собаку и служим им. Все это доказывает, что по своей природе мы созданы для служения...",  :smilies:  

Далее Вы задаете вопрос и сами отвечаете на него: 
"Каков смысл того чтобы уговаривать и убеждать себя, что Кришна нас любит? Что это даст? Это не принесет человеку ни счастья ни удовлетворения ни понимания. Да, Кришна нас любит бескорыстно, как своих детей всегда и не зависимо ни от чего. Но правильно будет сразу научиться любить Кришну нам самим. Ведь человек легко раздает свою любовь всем подряд даже кошкам и собакам ища взаимности. Намного легче сразу нам полюбить Кришну, узнав о Его удивительных качествах. И только чистое и любящее сердце способно принять, почувствовать, понять любовь вообще и Кришны тем более. Только такая любовь может принести счастье и удовлетворение. Любовь ценна и приносит счастье и удовлетворение именно тогда, когда ты любишь сам и чувствуешь взаимность". 

...хотелось бы уточнить, т.к. я не уверена, что правильно поняла Вас. А мне бы хотелось понять. 

"Но правильно будет сразу научиться любить Кришну нам самим", "Намного легче сразу нам полюбить Кришну, узнав о Его удивительных качествах", "Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что любовь к Кришне живет только в наслаждении взаимностью, которой Кришна отвечает на любовь преданного". 

Если я правильно Вас услышала, суть Вашего послания в том, что любовь Кришны проявится лишь в ответ на любовь преданного? И что мы не должны ожидать чувства любви Бога к нам, чтобы начать делать шаги в Его сторону, ведь начинать нужно с себя. Как то так? 

…по-моему, в подтверждении Ваших слов можно даже привести цитату из Бхагавад Гиты (4.11.): Как человек предается Мне, так я и вознаграждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем, о сын Притхи. 

Кажется, если я, опять же, верно понимаю Ваше послание, Вы хотите здесь подчеркнуть о важности наших усилий и нашей ответственности на пути к Богу? Что мы не должны перекладывать ее, эту ответственность, на шею Кришны. Если с нашей стороны не будет шага, то и Кришна не сделает Своих десяти, верно? 
Если Вы говорили об этом, то я согласна с Вашим посылом на все 100. И мало того, тогда Ваш посыл нисколько не противоречит тому, что написала я в предыдущей теме. 
Усилия с нас, однозначно, а результат от Кришны. 


Но, дорогая Амира, позвольте задать Вам здесь вопрос. Как психолог. 
Если в благостной семье, когда мудрые родители не балуют своих детей во всем и не потакают каждому их капризу, и даже за проказы ставят в угол, если дети в такой семье с доверием и послушанием принимают меры воспитания родителей.. о чем это говорит? 
И что произойдет, если дети не будут искренне верить в то, что их любят просто так, а значит наказывают ради их же блага? 
Если любовь родителей можно будет заработать лишь хорошим поведением и уважительным отношением? 
Чем тогда служение будет отличаться от выслуживания? 
И что будет, если ребенок оступится? Сделает шаг назад? Тогда и родители делают 10 шагов назад? 
Просто прочувствуйте это. 

А теперь другой вариант: они могут сделать эти 10 шагов назад. Но когда мы знаем (хотя бы теоретически), что их сердца, на самом деле, переполнены любовью к нам, и делают они их лишь ради нашего блага, что тогда мы будем чувствовать? Даже если внешне, они как будто бы отвернулись от нас. 
Я отвечу. С таким настроением мы будем открыты к их урокам, в какой бы форме они не проявились. 

Есть разные уровни преданности. Но каждый должен начать с чего-то. И шастры говорят, что это - шраддха. Вера. Вера во что? 

Как человек может начать идти путем Шаранагати, не приняв хотя бы теоретически, что Кришна друг и защитник? Что мы Ему не безразличны? Что Его милость это наше единственное прибежище? Тогда… ради чего он пойдет по данному пути?.. 
Тем более, что «убеждать себя, что Кришна нас любит» особо и не нужно. Можно просто оглянутся на свою жизнь, и мы увидим множество подтверждений этому. Так что признать этот факт это лишь способ быть благодарным, и научиться ценить. Ведь Бхакти, как известно, предпочитает жить в благодарном сердце. 

Многие ученики Шрилы Прабхупады делились, что вначале они пошли за Прабхупадой не столько из-за философии (которая была идеальна), а из-за его человеческих качеств и любви к ним. Беспричинной любви, которая растопила их сердца. Тогда они стали готовы ради него и на все остальное. 

Когда я писала о важности осознания того факта, что Кришна Друг, я не имела ввиду, что мы должны расслабиться. И я полностью согласна с тем, что ответственность за нашу духовную жизнь мы не можем перебросить ни на Кришну, ни на Духовного Учителя. Так что, как видите, нет никаких противоречий. 

Вы сами писали выше "Намного легче сразу нам полюбить Кришну, узнав о Его удивительных качествах". А в чем эти качества? Он - Патита Павана и Ватсала)). «кришна мата, кришна пита, кришна дхана-пран». Каждый дорог ему! И Вы, и я тоже. 


"Каков смысл того чтобы уговаривать и убеждать себя, что Кришна нас любит? Что это даст? Это не принесет человеку ни счастья ни удовлетворения ни понимания". 


..Ощущение милости Господа рождает в сердце горячее желание отдать Ему все, что у нас есть, включая самого себя.. 
 (Предисловие ЕС Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами русскому изданию книги Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура «Шаранагати»). 


Благодарю Вас,  Амира, за эту прекрасную возможность погрузится в тему шаранагати. Надеюсь, мой ответ хоть как то соответствует Вашему запросу. На самом же деле это бескрайняя тема!))) В ней много тонкостей и нюансов. И гораздо авторитетнее ее смогут раскрыть старшие преданные, которые хорошо знают шастры. 
В любом случае, буду рада Вашему отклику: правильно ли я поняла Ваш вопрос. 

С наилучшими пожеланиями, 
Ваша слуга, 
Ананда Радхика дд

ps. отдельно прошу прощения за плохую читаемость текста. Я в дороге, компьютора с собой нет, а с телефона/планшета оформление текста недоступно. Поэтому пока только так.

----------


## Амира

Примите мои поклоны.
Спасибо за ответ! 




> Если я правильно Вас услышала, суть Вашего послания в том, что любовь Кришны проявится лишь в ответ на любовь преданного? И что мы не должны ожидать чувства любви Бога к нам, чтобы начать делать шаги в Его сторону, ведь начинать нужно с себя. Как то так?


Любовь Кришны проявлена к нам всегда и не зависимо ни от чего. Но можем ли мы оценить эту любовь и понять? Много ли детей ценит любовь своих родителей? Делает ли эта любовь их полностью счастливыми? Конечно мы можем или должны ожидать любовь Кришны к нам. Только я не могу понять что это нам дает? Ну любит нас кто-то, пусть даже самая величайшая личность и что это нам дает? Разве что использовать это для получения материальных благ. Любовь ценна когда она взаимна, такая любовь приносит счастье и наслаждение. Тот кто не любит сам не может оценить любовь вообще, даже если будет себя очень уговаривать. Все аутотренинги бесполезны. Такая система имеет шаткую основу и лишена веры. Вера это синоним практического опыта. Это не фантазии, не уговоры и не слепое принятие чего-либо. Поэтому да, ничего не делая (т.е. не полюбя Кришну) невозможно насладиться Его любовью и стать счастливым. Можно только воображать.





> Кажется, если я, опять же, верно понимаю Ваше послание, Вы хотите здесь подчеркнуть о важности наших усилий и нашей ответственности на пути к Богу? Что мы не должны перекладывать ее, эту ответственность, на шею Кришны. Если с нашей стороны не будет шага, то и Кришна не сделает Своих десяти, верно? 
> Если Вы говорили об этом, то я согласна с Вашим посылом на все 100. И мало того, тогда Ваш посыл нисколько не противоречит тому, что написала я в предыдущей теме. 
> Усилия с нас, однозначно, а результат от Кришны.



Кришна любит нас и без наших усилий. Но, еще раз повторю, если мы хотим быть счастливы то наши усилия нужны для нас же самих. Ответственность нужно перекладывать на Кришну, только до совершения поступка, а не после  :smilies: . Кришна сделает и сто шагов в нашу сторону, только мы это не увидим, не поймем и не оценим, если у нас не будет желания, стремления. Все усилия о которых мы говорим, ведь эти все усилия происходят лишь внутри нас, в нашем уме, сердце, сознании и это всего лишь наши желания и стремления. Все остальное это положиться на Кришну ожидать Его милости. 






> Но, дорогая Амира, позвольте задать Вам здесь вопрос. Как психолог. 
> Если в благостной семье, когда мудрые родители не балуют своих детей во всем и не потакают каждому их капризу, и даже за проказы ставят в угол, если дети в такой семье с доверием и послушанием принимают меры воспитания родителей.. о чем это говорит? 
> И что произойдет, если дети не будут искренне верить в то, что их любят просто так, а значит наказывают ради их же блага? 
> Если любовь родителей можно будет заработать лишь хорошим поведением и уважительным отношением? 
> Чем тогда служение будет отличаться от выслуживания? 
> И что будет, если ребенок оступится? Сделает шаг назад? Тогда и родители делают 10 шагов назад? 
> Просто прочувствуйте это.


Вы хорошо сказали  :smilies: . Вы встречали таких идеальных детей?  :smilies:  Но дело не в этом. Разве Кришна нас за что-либо наказывает? Разве это не результаты наших собственных поступков? Кришна приносит только благо. Думать что Он нас наказывает это не верно. Нужно понять что наши страдания это лишь результат наших собственных неправильных поступков. Конечно Кришна любит нас и прощает лучше чем самые любящие родители в этом нет сомнения. Ну и что? Это приводит лишь к безответственности. Например люди идут в выходные в христианские церкви, а с понедельника начинают грешить заново. Ничего страшного, думают они, Бог милостив и всепрощающ, в следующие выходные схожу в церковь и будет все в порядке. Поэтому важно понять, что в наших страданиях виноваты мы сами и мы сами себя наказываем и просить прощения у Бога нет смысла, нужно просто стараться измениться и видя наши усилия Кришна даст нам силы это сделать. Вот и всё. Я бы даже сказала больше, такой образ мыслей, что Бог милостив, всепрощающ и не зависисимо ни от чего любит нас, поэтому чтобы мы не сделали Он простит нас и будет любить все равно - это греховный образ мыслей, который ведет к духовной деградации. Правильный образ мыслей тот который дает понимание что все наши страдания это результат наших греховных поступков и пока мы не изменимся сами начиная с наших мыслей и желаний мы не перестанем страдать. Мир создан по законам Бога и наше наслаждение или страдание - это результат наших действий. Бог же не обижается на нас ни до ни после и всегда остается по отношению к нам любящим и всеблагим.






> А теперь другой вариант: они могут сделать эти 10 шагов назад. Но когда мы знаем (хотя бы теоретически), что их сердца, на самом деле, переполнены любовью к нам, и делают они их лишь ради нашего блага, что тогда мы будем чувствовать? Даже если внешне, они как будто бы отвернулись от нас. 
> Я отвечу. С таким настроением мы будем открыты к их урокам, в какой бы форме они не проявились.


Да. Поэтому нам нужно узнать о качествах Кришны, чтобы это понять. Но чтобы понять нужно нужно чтобы у нас в сердце проявились задатки любви к Кришне. Это как спор о том что первично курица или яйцо  :smilies: . Я настаиваю на том, что основа понимания это наше собственное проявление любви к Кришне, а не убеждение себя что Кришна нас любит. Ну как минимум в нашем случае. Не будем брать случаи когда Кришна присутствовал лично и мог лично проявить свою любовь. Только когда у нас проявляются хотя бы минимальные задатки привязанности и любви в сердце мы начинаем понимать как устроен мир и как Кришна участвует в нашей жизни и проявляет свою любовь к нам. Так что все таки, по моему мнению, наша собственная любовь первична для того чтобы у нас в жизни начались перемены к лучшему. Любовь к Кришне очищает сердце дает глубокое понимание и твердую веру. Без этого (т.е. без личной практики) вера не может быть твердой и устойчивой. 






> Есть разные уровни преданности. Но каждый должен начать с чего-то. И шастры говорят, что это - шраддха. Вера. Вера во что? 
> 
> Как человек может начать идти путем Шаранагати, не приняв хотя бы теоретически, что Кришна друг и защитник? Что мы Ему не безразличны? Что Его милость это наше единственное прибежище? Тогда… ради чего он пойдет по данному пути?.. 
> Тем более, что «убеждать себя, что Кришна нас любит» особо и не нужно. Можно просто оглянутся на свою жизнь, и мы увидим множество подтверждений этому. Так что признать этот факт это лишь способ быть благодарным, и научиться ценить. Ведь Бхакти, как известно, предпочитает жить в благодарном сердце.


Это вы понимаете что Кришна участвует в вашей жизни, потому что у вас есть привязанность к Нему (может небольшая, а может огромная но все же есть). Спросите любого обычного человека, он ответит что все чего он добился в жизни он добился собственными усилиями и Бог никак не участвовал в его жизни. А если такой привязанности нет, то и понимания нет, даже если человек слышал об этом тысячу раз.






> Многие ученики Шрилы Прабхупады делились, что вначале они пошли за Прабхупадой не столько из-за философии (которая была идеальна), а из-за его человеческих качеств и любви к ним. Беспричинной любви, которая растопила их сердца. Тогда они стали готовы ради него и на все остальное.


Вы правы. Но Кришна не присутствует с нами рядом лично в проявленной форме. И для многих это большая проблема. И здесь на форуме и в общении с другими людьми я часто слышала неверие, что вообще возможно личное общение с Кришной и Его личное присутствие пусть даже в невидимой форме сейчас в этом мире. Об это разбивается вера многих людей. Но полюбив Кришну и убедившись на практике что такое возможно человек обретает твердую веру. Иначе все эти разговоры о духовном останутся лишь разговорами. Ведь от нас требуются лишь внутренние усилия и на это способен каждый не зависимо от положения или обстоятельств.






> Когда я писала о важности осознания того факта, что Кришна Друг, я не имела ввиду, что мы должны расслабиться. И я полностью согласна с тем, что ответственность за нашу духовную жизнь мы не можем перебросить ни на Кришну, ни на Духовного Учителя. Так что, как видите, нет никаких противоречий.


На Кришну можем и даже должны переложить ответственность за нашу духовную жизнь  :smilies: . Чтобы мы ни делали - наши усилия для Кришны всегда незначительны. И нам остается только полагаться на Него и ожидать Его милости. Наши же усилия состоят в том чтобы изменить свое сознание.  






> Вы сами писали выше "Намного легче сразу нам полюбить Кришну, узнав о Его удивительных качествах". А в чем эти качества? Он - Патита Павана и Ватсала)). «кришна мата, кришна пита, кришна дхана-пран». Каждый дорог ему! И Вы, и я тоже.


Мы говорим почти об одно и том же, но все же разница есть, может она для вас не заметна. Вы пишете: "Каждый дорог ему!". А я бы написала - "Он дорог каждому!" Может разница внешне и не большая, но на самом деле значительная. С точки зрения бхакти это огромная разница. Может с точки зрения психологии развитие эго важно (что ты личность ты любим, тебя любят и прощают и принимают такой как ты есть не зависимо ни от чего), но с точки зрения бхакти это совсем другой путь. Я пишу это вам потому что вы говорили, что сами для себя хотели бы разобраться.






> ..Ощущение милости Господа рождает в сердце горячее желание отдать Ему все, что у нас есть, включая самого себя.. 
>  (Предисловие ЕС Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами русскому изданию книги Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура «Шаранагати»).


Но опять же мы все это поймем, примем и оценим только тогда когда у нас появится хотя бы небольшая привязанность к Кришне. А привязанность рождается когда человек слушает о качествах Кришны и самый главный вывод из всех этих качеств - это то что Кришна отвечает на любовь преданного в той форме в которой преданный хочет видеть Кришну, т.е. в качестве господина, друга, сына или возлюбленного. И в этой чистой расе уже нет места таким чувствам как благоговение. А именно эта чистая раса и отличает преданное служение от всех других форм служение и поклонения. Именно она основана на чистой, бескорыстной, всепоглощающей любви. Вечной, безграничной и полной счастья и блаженства.

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Амира. Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны.
С наступающим Вас Джанмаштами!

Я прошу меня простить, но я, правда, не совсем понимаю, что Вы хотите сказать. Однако я вижу, что у Вас есть твердая вера, и она помогает Вам углублятся в духовной практике. И это здорово!

Путь Бхакти подробно описан нашими ачарьями, но в любом случае, для каждого важен индивидуальный подход. КАК применить его к конкретному человеку? Согласно его обусловленности, времени, месту и обстоятельствам. Для этого нам нужен Гуру. И шикша-гуру, т.е. наставник, который видит наш уровень, наши сценарии, и может направить нас самой надежной дорогой. 
Кому-то, как Господу Чайтанье, нет дела до того, любит его Кришна, или отвернулся от него, Он все-равно останется для него возлюбленным Господом. 
А кому-то такой уровень пока не доступен, и для такого преданного очень важно чувствовать любовь и заботу со стороны Бога/гуру. Это не делает его безответственным, а наоборот окрыляет и пробуждает ответные чувства: благодарность и решимость полюбить Кришну.
Вероятно, бывает, когда обусловленность живого существа держит его в настроении потребителя, тогда ему сложно правильно оценить заботу Кришны. Тогда действительно, эта забота начинает его расхолаживать, он может разлениться, возгордится, и т.д. Для таких преданных у наставников есть своя стратегия.

...Амира, что именно на Ваш взгляд в моих словах не соответствует шастрам? 
Вы пишите:
"Мы говорим почти об одно и том же, но все же разница есть, может она для вас не заметна. Вы пишете: "Каждый дорог ему!". А я бы написала - "Он дорог каждому!" Может разница внешне и не большая, но на самом деле значительная. С точки зрения бхакти это огромная разница. Может с точки зрения психологии развитие эго важно (что ты личность ты любим, тебя любят и прощают и принимают такой как ты есть не зависимо ни от чего), но с точки зрения бхакти это совсем другой путь". 

Просто, я нигде не упоминала, что наш духовный прогресс зависит ТОЛЬКО от того, что мы сначала осознаем любовь к Кришны к нам и никак иначе. Мол только в этом порядке. Нигде. Я лишь ответила на заданный ранее конкретный вопрос: в чем смысл думать о том, что мы дороги Богу? (не дословно, я обобщила)
Я написала, что это может помочь нам. И раньше, в другой теме, я описала почему.
Так же я разбирала вопрос о самооценке и почему без живых отношений с Кришной настоящая уверенность в себе маловероятна. 
Я не согласна с утверждением, что культивирование благодарности Богу (т.е. когда мы замечаем проявление Его милости к нам) приводит лишь к безответственности человека. Но и не утверждаю, что на данном пути не может быть никаких подмен. Бывает, что люди путают духовную жизнь с сентементами, бывает, не правильно трактуют проявления заботы Бога, бывает становятся потребителями.. все бывает. Поэтому так важен Гуру в нашей жизни.

Любовь к Кришне уже живет в наших сердцах. Изначально. Так пишет Шрила Прабхупада. Нам осталось только разбудить ее. Это и правда подобно вопросу о курице и яйце, но этот вопрос здесь не уместен, ибо Бхакти всегда двухстороний процесс  :smilies:  Так что не вижу причит утверждать, что изначально должно быть что то одно: либо мы должны сначала полюбить Бога, чтобы увидеть Его любовь к нам, либо мы должны сначала почувствовать Его любовь, и тогда наше сердце оживет.. все это слишком однобоко.

Амира, если Вы хотите, я могу попросить поделиться своим видением данного вопроса Говардхан Гопала прабху, но тогда прошу, сформулируйте Ваш запрос более локанично, потому что я пока не совсем вижу предмет нашей дискуссии.

PS. мне на самом деле очень интересно понять Вас, и что именно Вы имеете ввиду. Поэтому буду рада нашему дальнейшему общению.

Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Амира

> Любовь к Кришне уже живет в наших сердцах. Изначально. Так пишет Шрила Прабхупада. Нам осталось только разбудить ее. Это и правда подобно вопросу о курице и яйце, но этот вопрос здесь не уместен, ибо Бхакти всегда двухстороний процесс  Так что не вижу причит утверждать, что изначально должно быть что то одно: либо мы должны сначала полюбить Бога, чтобы увидеть Его любовь к нам, либо мы должны сначала почувствовать Его любовь, и тогда наше сердце оживет.. все это слишком однобоко.


Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны.
Простите что долго не отвечала.

Вот вы пишете «либо мы должны сначала почувствовать Его любовь», здесь ключевым является слово «почувствовать», которое имеет очень глубокий смысл. В первом своем сообщении я упоминала о христианстве. Их аргументы любви к нам Бога основаны на логике, а наши на том чтобы почувствовать. Если христиан спросить как я могу узнать что Бог любит меня и насколько, то обычно их ответ строится на том что Бог нас любит очень сильно и проявление Его этой очень сильной любви мы можем увидеть в том что Он отдал своего сына чтобы спасти нас и доказать нам Свою любовь. Это логика. И она не работает по-настоящему и не дает настоящей веры. А вот когда вы употребляете слово «почувствовать» это слово действительно включает в себя нечто большее и имеет очень глубокий смысл.  Почувствовать предполагает наши определенные действия за которыми следует результат – «почувствовать». И эти действия направлены на то чтобы полюбить Кришну, а результат – это ощущение Его любви. 

Если любовь Кришны к нам строить на том что Он любит нас заочно и беспристрастно, так же как и любого преступника и негодяя в этом мире, то это логика, причем очень слабая. Логика это повод ничего не делать, не предпринимать никаких действий, но с желанием получить результат. 
И если долго «вбивать» в мозг определенные фразы, понятия, понимание, то оно конечно там останется, но без действий оно не станет глубокой верой и убеждением.

Поэтому все писания вайшнавов основаны прежде всего на том, что «Кришна отвечает на любовь преданного, в той форме в какой преданный хочет любить Кришну». Вот тогда Кришна действительно может проявить свою любовь так чтобы преданный почувствовал ее и был удовлетворен.  «Насколько человек предается Мне настолько я вознаграждаю его». 

Да, наше осознание Кришны и наша любовь к Нему и понимание того что Кришна любит нас это одновременный и взаимосвязанный процесс, но наше желание любить все же первично.

Приведу слова Прабхупады из Предисловия к «Нектару преданности»:

Потребность любить заложена в каждом. Это основной закон жизни. Невозможно жить, никого не любя. Эта потребность есть в каждом живом существе. Потребность любить, по крайней мере в дремлющем состоянии, есть даже у тигра, не говоря уже о людях. Единственное, чего нам недостает, это знания о том, на кого направить свою любовь, чтобы все стали счастливы. В наше время общество учит человека любить свою страну, или семью, или самого себя, но ничего не говорит о том, куда нужно приложить свою потребность любить, чтобы все могли стать счастливыми. Это недостающее звено – Кришна, и «Нектар преданности» учит нас, как пробудить в себе изначальную любовь к Кришне и как остаться в этом состоянии, в котором можно по-настоящему наслаждаться жизнью.
В первый период своей жизни ребенок любит своих родителей, затем братьев и сестер, а вырастая, начинает любить свою семью, общество, страну, нацию или даже все человечество. Но даже любовь ко всему человечеству не может удовлетворить нашу потребность любить. Мы не сможем реализовать ее полностью, пока не узнаем, кто является высшим объектом любви. Потребность любить можно удовлетворить полностью, только когда наша любовь направлена на Кришну. Это главная тема «Нектара преданности», книги, которая учит, как любить Кришну в пяти различных трансцендентных расах.
Наша потребность любить, подобно световым или звуковым волнам, все время расширяется, но мы не знаем, кому она на самом деле адресована. «Нектар преданности» учит тому, как обрести совершенную любовь ко всем живым существам с помощью простого метода – любви к Кришне. Даже такая грандиозная попытка установить мир и гармонию в человеческом обществе, как создание Организации Объединенных Наций, не увенчалась успехом, потому что людям неизвестен метод, позволяющий достичь этого. Метод этот очень прост, но понять его может только человек с трезвым умом. «Нектар преданности» учит всех людей, как следовать этому простому и естественному методу, полюбив Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога. Если мы научимся любить Кришну, нам не составит труда одновременно полюбить и все живые существа. Это все равно, что полить корни дерева или дать пищу желудку. Мы знаем по своему опыту, что этот метод – поливать корни дерева или снабжать пищей желудок – универсален, научен и действен. Всем хорошо известно, что когда мы едим, или, иначе говоря, помещаем пищу в желудок, энергия, создаваемая при этом, распределяется по всему телу. Точно так же, когда мы поливаем корни, произведенная при этом энергия немедленно распространяется по всему дереву, даже самому большому. Поливать отдельные части дерева так же бессмысленно, как пытаться кормить части тела по отдельности. «Нектар преданности» учит нас, как найти тот единственный выключатель, повернув который, мы немедленно осветим все вокруг. Тот, кто не знает этого метода, упускает самое главное в жизни.
Современная цивилизация преуспела в удовлетворении материальных потребностей человека и в создании всевозможных удобств, но мы по-прежнему несчастны, так как упускаем главное. Материальные удобства сами по себе не способны сделать нас счастливыми. Яркий пример тому – Америка: богатейшая в мире страна, имеющая все необходимое для материального комфорта, породила целое поколение совершенно запутавшихся и разочарованных в жизни людей. Я обращаюсь ко всем запутавшимся людям, призывая их научиться искусству преданного служения, описанному в «Нектаре преданности», и я уверен, что пожар материального существования, пылающий в их сердцах, тотчас погаснет. Главная причина нашей неудовлетворенности в том, что несмотря на все достижения в материальной сфере жизни, дремлющая в нас потребность любить так и не была реализована. «Нектар преданности» дает нам практические указания, как, живя в материальном мире, целиком посвятить себя преданному служению и тем самым исполнить все свои желания как в этой жизни, так и в следующей. Цель «Нектара преданности» – не осудить какие-либо проявления материалистического образа жизни, но попытаться объяснить религиозным деятелям, философам и простым людям, как полюбить Кришну. Человек может жить, не отказываясь от материальных удобств, но в то же время он должен учиться искусству любви к Кришне. В настоящий момент мы изобретаем великое множество способов приложения своей потребности любить, но фактически упускаем суть – Кришну. Мы поливаем какие угодно части дерева, но только не корень. Мы всеми силами стараемся поддерживать свое тело в порядке, но забываем дать пищу желудку. Упуская из виду Кришну, мы упускаем и свое «я». *Истинное осознание себя и осознание Кришны происходят одновременно. Так, видеть себя утром – значит видеть и восходящее солнце. Не увидев солнечного света, невозможно увидеть и себя. Аналогичным образом, пока мы не осознаем Кришну, не может быть и речи о том, чтобы осознать себя*.

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Амира, спасибо Вам! 
Обсуждение этих тем с Вами доставило мне огромнейшую радость и внутреннее наполнение. Теперь то все встало на свои места!)) Я поняла, что Вы имели ввиду под "христианским подходом". Да, полностью согласна, просто идя путем умозрительной философии и логики, очень трудно придти к Кришне. Нужно именно почувствовать. И Он как истинный джентельмен, ждет, когда мы пригласим Его. 

Однако, слава Богу, что для тех, кто не хочет помнить о Нем и делать своего первого шага, Господь пролил Свою особую милость в виде материального мира и кармы, которая поможет им разочароваться во всех других обьектах любви )) и в конце концов воззвать к Богу  :smilies:  

Еще раз искренне благодарю Вас за эту глубокую беседу. Для меня она была правда очень ценна! 

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваша слуга.

----------

